# iPad et clavier bluetooth + iMessage



## Darkbarto (18 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, je pense que cette question à déjà été abordé, mais je ne trouve rien à ce sujet ou alors je suis aveugle.

Je voudrais savoir s'il y a un raccourci pour envoyer un iMessage avec un clavier bluetooth, car quand je tape sur "entrée" j'ai un retour à la ligne rien d'autre, le seul moyen de pouvoir envoyer un message étant de tapoter sur "Envoyer" à l'écran mais ce n'est pas très pratique.

Merci


----------



## Darkbarto (19 Décembre 2011)

Personne ne sait, ou c'est que je suis tellement bête que vous voulez pas me répondre ?


----------



## Gwen (19 Décembre 2011)

Je n'ai jamais testé avec un clavier, mais en effet, je pense qu'à part cliquer sur envoyé il n'y a pas de raccourcis prévus.


----------



## laurange (19 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Le clavier BT ne fait que reproduire le comportement de l'app : iMessage est comme l'app de SMS, la commande return/entrée est faite pour aller à la ligne et pas pour envoyer le message.


----------



## Darkbarto (19 Décembre 2011)

Ok donc aucun moyen d'envoyer le iMessage via le clavier. 
Merci de vos réponses.


----------

